# Can I Tow It



## reeladdiction (Sep 10, 2006)

im looking to trade in my 2007 outback 25rss for a 2010 outback sydney 310bh i have a 2000 ford excursion with a 7.3 diesel wondering if my rig cam pul this big unit any help will be apreciated..


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

reeladdiction said:


> im looking to trade in my 2007 outback 25rss for a 2010 outback sydney 310bh i have a 2000 ford excursion with a 7.3 diesel wondering if my rig cam pul this big unit any help will be apreciated..


The 2010 specs aren't on the Keystone website, but the 2009 ones are....and that appears to indicate the GVWR of the 310bh is 10,000.

Trailerilife ratings indicate the 2000 Excursion can tow 10,000 with a 3.73 rear axle. 
http://www.trailerlife.com/images/downloads/00towingguide.pdf

This leaves precious little margin for error. Not sure what the payload is for the Excursion, but the hitch weight is pretty heavy on that bad (the trailer).

Not sure that helps...but I guess I'm in the camp that asys...it'll pull it.... but may struggle a bit.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

i would agree that you are right against the wall. payload is the issue here more than anything. the tongue weight of the loaded trailer plus passengers and cargo of the excursion could put you over the rear axle limit of the excursion. that, and your GVWR most likely will be over as well. you have the grunt under the hood to yank it around with the 7.3L, but your weights will be out of line, most likely. download the calendar year 2000 ford towing guide and study the axle limits.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

reeladdiction said:


> im looking to trade in my 2007 outback 25rss for a 2010 outback sydney 310bh i have a 2000 ford excursion with a 7.3 diesel wondering if my rig cam pul this big unit any help will be apreciated..


What are the stats on a 310? I tow a 300BH with no problem. Listed shipping weight is 6675 and gross is 8200. The 2000 Excursion is rated at 10000lbs gas or diesel but in 01 I think they upped the diesel rating to 12000. I cant remember why but I think it was related to a stronger hitch, all the running gear remained the same from 2000. GVWR is 18000 and your truck probably weighs 7500lbs so you'll have to watch that a little. Overall I dont think you'll have any problem. Its a very stout tow vehicle. You could always upgrade the rear springs pretty cheaply if you have sagging issues.

Randy


----------



## reeladdiction (Sep 10, 2006)

If I changed my hitch to a stronger one will this make a diff if so what type. Also thinking of installing firestone air bags and put a chip in will these mods raise the tow of the excursion


----------



## navycranes (May 29, 2008)

I love my Excursion 7.3. It's a Towing Monster

Bottom line: If a 7.3L Powerstroke Excursion can't tow it then very little else can. It is by far the strongest towing SUV out there.

That being said. They did do a few things to the Excursion to make it a little less "truck" and a little more "soccer mom". A few mods are in order to get its truck sole back. Then I am sure weight won't be an issue. Airbags to help with the tong weight and a good sway control system are a great idea. Also look in to Hellwig sway bars on the front and rear. The Excursion comes with one on the front but its pretty week, and they removed the one off the rear that you would normally find on most F-250's.

Also, the 7.3L is very dumbed down by Ford. You can get some serious performance out of it by adding a programmer and some basic "bolt on" after market performance parts. Don't forget to either get a programmer that has gauges already included, or add some of your own so you can monitor so you won't fry your engine. The 7.3L is pretty bullet proof but you can do damage if you start pushing too high of EGT's.

Outbacks are light weight trailers for their size. There are many more travel trailers on the market that are far heavier.

Just my .02


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Don't forget the transmission if you want to soup up the 7.3. The Ford OEM transmission is ok for the original unmodded OEM 7.3 engine. Mod the engine to add more HP to the trannie and that will shorten its life expectancy.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

and you still gotta stop it, still gotta, still gotta, still gotta stop it!!


----------



## reeladdiction (Sep 10, 2006)

ok as far as mods i already have 4inch ss exhaust from turbo back already have a guage pilar and cold air intake i also have helwig sway bars from and back and slotted front rotors i was planing on adding a six pos chip and firestone airbags in the rear i do have stock tranny though and 119000 miles on the truck what nu guys think? or am i taking on too much trailer i use the equalizer hitch for wd and swaay 10,000lbs eq hitch and 1000 bars


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

reeladdiction said:


> ok as far as mods i already have 4inch ss exhaust from turbo back already have a guage pilar and cold air intake i also have helwig sway bars from and back and slotted front rotors i was planing on adding a six pos chip and firestone airbags in the rear i do have stock tranny though and 119000 miles on the truck what nu guys think? or am i taking on too much trailer i use the equalizer hitch for wd and swaay 10,000lbs eq hitch and 1000 bars


Get a tranny cooler (NAPA makes an HD generic which is widely available and relatively cheap to buy/install). Also consider getting a tranny temp guage. I'd invest in these first before I'd invest in a new(er) 2500/3500 of F250/350 rig that would undoubtedly tow just fine. If your particular Excurs. has trouble towing this TT, an elevated tranny temp will likely be the first warning.

Happy Camping

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## reeladdiction (Sep 10, 2006)

one step ahead i already installed a extra tranny cooler and i do have a egt tranny temp and turbo boost guage which i need to install yet


----------



## reeladdiction (Sep 10, 2006)

so i guess my excursion cant pull this rig they are making these things just way too heavy now adays being the largest diesel suv cant pull it oh well guess i should just stick with my 25rss


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Personally, I think I could pull it safely. Ultimately it ALLWAYS comes down to your comfort level. It's no fun if you are white knuckled the entire time you drive.

Reverie


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

i have the 310bhs and tow with a stock 2001 F350 Dually with a 7.3 it pulls it fine so far...we are going to the mountains in a couple of weeks so we'll see after that. but as far as the weight goes....the 10K wont be your problem. the almost 1000 lbs of toungue weight will be. unloaded the tongue weight is almost 900lbs. the fresh water tank is near the front, the propane tanke are near the front, and the big storage are is of course near the front. once those are full you will def. be over 1000lbs. on the tongue. i have the 1200lbs EQ bars (set up right for the most part) and the 350 still squats...a couple of inches (if i remember the measurment i took setting the hitch up). So i'm guessing that the 3/4 ton would be even worse.

Last week we were loaded pretty heavy (for us) had about 10 cases of drinks and food and clothes for 6 people all in camper...tried loading the drinks in the center over the axle as much as possible. we stopped for fuel, bathroom, and such and while the family was still in there i swung thru the scales. i had 9000 lbs on the camper axles and 9000lbs on the truck axles. so once the other 5 people got in i was closer to 9500lbs on the truck. I had no water in any of the tanks....if i had that would have added close to 500lbs to the front of the camper.

hope this helps in your decision.


----------

